# Alsa e kernel 2.5.67

## d3vah

Raga scusate il post molto niubbi ma ho sempre usato oss e non so che fare

Ho messo il kernel 2.5.67 ma non mi fa piu emerge alsa-driver perchè la struttura dei file nel kernel è cambiata..

Voi mi direte: ma alsa gia è supportato all'interno del kernel.... io vi dico bene l'ho compilato e mo che faccio???  :Smile:  non so cosa devo settare sia se lo compilo da modulare che da monolitico.... 

Prendiamo ad esempio xmms l'audio non mi si sente mettendo alsa come plug-in di ascolto ma l'equalizzatore va avanti lo stesso nel senso non mi da errori di device...

pls help me!  :Smile: )))

----------

## d3vah

Mi rispondo da solo:

Non avevo fatto unmute dell'amixer..... che pirla che sono  :Smile: 

----------

